# Catwalk Queen Says: Keira's Atonement green dress voted most iconic



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2008)

*Keira's Atonement green dress is voted most iconic*





Outfits of some of the major film characters are remembered and envied after for years. Who can forget Audrey Hepburn's gorgeous Givenchy gown in _Breakfast at Tiffany's_? Or those leather leggings that Olivia Newton-John had to be literally sewn in to in _Grease_? Or even the cute little suits that Alicia Silverstone wore in _Clueless_?!

Sky Movies and InStyle magazine have compiled a poll about the most lusted after film costumes and Keira Knightley's green dress as worn in _Atonement _came top!

I always question that these things can't be completely accurate. Surely Keira's outfit is arguably the one that most of us currently remember, mainly since the film was in cinema a mere months ago. But there's no denying that it was a gorgeous dress. I always loved Heather Graham's '60s dresses in _Austin Powers: The Spy who Shagged me_.



Which is your favourite movie costume?

*Source: Catwalk Queen: Keira's Atonement green dress is voted most iconic*


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 6, 2008)

She looks too thin! And her dress is not attractive at all!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't really like the dress. It looks kind of plain and it's not a shade of green I like.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2008)

It wouldn't be the first dress that I'd pick as an iconic movie dress... there are heaps of others I'd choose first, but that being said, I actually like it. It's very 'period' - and I guess that it either appeals or doesnt. It wouldn't suit me at all - I have boobs, but I think it looks good on her


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 6, 2008)

Where does Marilyn's Infamous white halter fall?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 6, 2008)

i would not have picked that as the top iconic dress

i would of either put marylins dress, or audrey;s dress first just because i have ever seen either of those movies yet i instantly know those outfits. and i am sure it is the same way for a ton of people.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't seen the movie, but I don't really see anything spectacular about that dress from the pic. It seems kind of plain.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well i saw them movie and although it is a nice dress i dont think its iconic.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't seen the movie, but I don't really see anything spectacular about that dress from the pic. It seems kind of plain.



X 10000


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 8, 2008)

i don't like that dress at all its pretty un-extrordinary. i would have voted for marilyn monroe or audrey hepburn! or a bond girl! the outfits they wear are iconic and have stuck in my mind. especially the dress eva green wore in casino royal! that was gorgeous!


----------



## Xuity (Jan 8, 2008)

I just do not agree with that statement. The most iconic one is Audrey's Hepburn for sure. We've got the whole thing about the "basic black" since then.


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

I wouldn't call that an iconic dress, there are heaps of dresses I'd pick before that.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2008)

I would probably pick pretty much any dress of marilyn's over this one, but I do think it's a nice dress. Audrey hepburn's dress in breakfast at tiffany's would HAVE to be the most iconic, or marilyn's white dress..

but I guess we don't know the exact wording of the question. Maybe they were given names like 'marilyn's pink dress in gentleman prefer blondes' and asked if they remembered it. The format of the question could really screw up the results


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not to crazy over the green dress myself. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 9, 2008)

What about Vivian's red dress in Pretty Woman? I think that's far more iconic than that green dress...


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it's a beautiful dress. You do really need to see the bottom of it though!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that dress is pretty forgettable actually. Its not bad but its certinly not great either.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

too thin.


----------

